# GT5000 & Baggers



## timoth (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Folks ... I'm new here.

I am trying to figure some things out and I tried searching, but have not yeilded the results I am looking for.

I have an older GT5000 (model 917.276070) with the bagger 917.249870 -

We're getting a new GT5000 (28947) and I my question is - 

will the old bagger work? 
or am I going to have to get a new bagger for an arm and a leg?

Thanks much


----------



## timoth (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm sure everyone wants to know - The answer is NO

I am less one arm and one leg -


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Tim, welcome to the forum! Seems everything is not interchangable anymore like it used to be. It's all about making extra money. Well, all it takes it one arm to steer and one leg to push the gas, so at least you're still rolling!


----------

